# Free signatures! Don't miss it!



## EnnEss (Feb 25, 2010)

^^

As written in the title up there.

I will be making sigs and avatars for the first 3 people who request it. But I've got *rules*, just basic ones. Okay, here goes.



Spoiler



RULES:
-Your avatar will be taken from a part of the signature, like mine if you've noticed.
-I will have the right to use your signatures and avatars whenever I want, but I'll be sure to write your name on it when I use it just to be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Tell me whether you want just a signature, or a sig and an avatar
-Give me dimension size. (eg. 300x300) If you do not provide size, I will make it maximum sized, like mine. (500x150)
-No matter what, I will *NOT* make any animated signature or avatar.
-No matter what, if you are not one of the first 3 people to request, I will not work on a signature or avatar for you. Just wait till the next time I open a thread like this.
-Your signature will contain your username. It is not of my business if you changed your username later on. You may also ask if you'd like "GBAtemp" to be in your signature, like mines.
-Be respectful, I will not create any signatures that are inappropriate for young-aged ones. (You know exactly what I'm saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



Is that it? Well I guess so. And...

I would prefer if your request wasn't so hard to make. Example, my signature is nice and basic. So don't request for custom fonts or that hard stuff.

Be creative! I will only work on 1 package for each user! Think deeply and come up with nice ideas!


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443

Do you know it? Everything goes in there, if you want to help out, that's the place and ONLY place to go.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443
> 
> Do you know it? Everything goes in there, if you want to help out, that's the place and ONLY place to go.



I was thinking the same luke, but maybe the title is misleading as it only says "*Avatar* Request thread".

I may ask a moderator to change it to "Avatar/Signature Request Thread"


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 25, 2010)

I request one please. But let me change my avatar in a sec.

Edit: There's the avatar. Thank you in advance.

As for the sig, just make it in the same size as yours, please.
Also, if you could edit the white background of my avatar for something fancy I'd be really grateful.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 25, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> I request one please. But let me change my avatar in a sec.
> 
> Edit: There's the avatar. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> I request one please. But let me change my avatar in a sec.
> 
> Edit: There's the avatar. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...



Working on it....


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

80% done with it. I just have one hard little step left as ezio's head is just as white as the background.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

It may not be the best, but I've tried.

This is the 2nd signature I've *ever* made so...

I hope you like it.

And, by the way, if you shall ever need a higher qualitied picture you can ask me at any time, how ever, the higher the quality, the more space it takes. Alright? So... Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one's without lines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And this one's with lines.


----------



## Raika (Feb 26, 2010)

No need to triple post, just edit your post.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> No need to triple post, just edit your post.



Alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







EDIT:

First signature/avatar ?

Second signature/avatar

Third signature/avatar

Anyone Else?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll request one, Something that combines all that's going on in my signature, but less chaotic.
Same dimension size as your. Also I am trying to change my name to The Pink Cat Boy, just wanted to add that


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll go for one too.
Could you make a pokemon one if possible.
Same size as yours and an avatar the same kind.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I'll request one, Something that combines all that's going on in my signature, but less chaotic.
> Same dimension size as your. Also I am trying to change my name to The Pink Cat Boy, just wanted to add that



Hehehehehe! I have the *perfect* one for you!


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> I'll go for one too.
> Could you make a pokemon one if possible.
> Same size as yours and an avatar the same kind.



Alright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got 3!

First signature/avatar ?

Second signature/avatar ?

Third signature/avatar ?

No more requests people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please patiently wait as your signatures/avatars are being created!


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat... , you can request a higher qualited version at any time you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want, I can also add a background rather than keeping it white.

Ready?

Here goes!



Spoiler











Hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT! OOPS! Should I change the name to "A Gay Little Cat Boy" instead?

EDIT 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the 2nd one. And by the way... You can really tell me if you don't like it and I'll make you a new one. Alright?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat... , you can request a higher qualited version at any time you like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I love it! Although if you trying to add my birthday, it's August 9th not the 8th, if you could change that, then it would be perfect


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 26, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I changed the name already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and... Wow! Well, I was actually adding my birthday which is august 8! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'll change it to August 9 xD


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 26, 2010)

can u make mine pls hehe im not gud at making them.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> can u make mine pls hehe im not gud at making them.


He's already got his three requests.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, now that's random.
Still thanks ^-^


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 27, 2010)

well can u make it 4 hehe pls.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 27, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> well can u make it 4 hehe pls.



Why don't you just post your request in the Avatar Request Thread?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 27, 2010)

xD Or learn how to make signature from looking at other people's work (which makes me want to follow the idea behind MegaAce's siggy, but I can't choose just one anime xD)


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the sig. and avatar.
Sorry but I don't Know much How do you add the sig. to my post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the sig. and avatar.
> Sorry but I don't Know much How do you add the sig. to my post.


You can copy the location of the image, go to *My Controls*, and "Edit Signature".


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> arecus2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 2, 2010)

Why's all the pics been removed except the ones in the spoilers?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Why's all the pics been removed except the ones in the spoilers?


Yeah for strange reason some of my pictures on tinyPic are no longer there, what's up with that?


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 2, 2010)

Not to sound mean or anything, but you really need more practice, they're just not public exhibition-worthy yet. :\


----------



## luke_c (Mar 2, 2010)

Why doesn't everyone upload them to pix.gbatemp aswell as whatever site they want?


----------



## EnnEss (Mar 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure you notice the ESRB rating I rated it


----------

